# Update... I have new serious issues.



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just want to let my dear friends here know I have new serious issues going on. I have a new tumor in my brain. I had a lot of test and last minute changes in plan of action. Part of my brain has some difficulity with cognative function so please forgive and ignore my mess ups. I just got out of hospital this evening. Started radiation today ... haveing me come in for another.... tommorow AM ( normally closed on Sat but they wanted me get 2 treatments right away. I'll then have Sunday off then back to daily radiation.... for how long Im not certain but think less than the last with the lung. 

I also have to have the other type skinn cancer removed as it was also malignant but may have to change date/time due to this new issue.

I have to say everyone jumped on this at first complaints when I really new something was wrong. I was already schuled for my normal PET scan on Tuesday but from info given Drs immediately did more scans,, and put me in right away. I feel it is too early to know if things will improve, maintain status quo or worsen. Typing is a chore.. know what I want to do....but the brain doesn't want to coperate.

I still would love to hear from you all and that part of my brain OK just takes me sooooo long to put it together . I do ask that you will keep me in your prayers!...love to you all!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Terry, I'm so sorry that you are going through all of this. I will definitely keep you in my thoughts.

Kim


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

You will always be in my prayers...hugs to you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You have my prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry that new issues have come up. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Terry,

I am so sorry. I hope there is a way to eliminate it or it not shrink it. We will be thinking about you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was so very sorry to see this and I will praying for you!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no Terry. You have already gone through so much. I wish we could all be there to hold your hand, hug you, and help you through this. 

Both you and Michelle have continued to be in my thoughts and prayers. 

If there is anything I can do for you long distance ... please don't hesitate to ask. I wish I could hug you in person.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Terry, I am so very sorry you are having to deal with this. We will definitely keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Terry, I am so sorry you have to go thru this again. I will pray for you constantly for release of this cancer. Prayers do work.

If it might help, there is a software called Dragon that types words for you as you speak them. I'd love to have that program. Maybe it would help you to do your computer work.

God be with you sweet Terry - I promise prayers.
rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Terry I am so sorry to hear this bad news.My thoughts and prayers are with you.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through this! Praying that the treatment is effective! Please know that I am thinking of you and sending hugs, good thoughts and much love!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: Terry I cry with you, this isn't what we expected, I have learned whenever I take my eyes off of Jesus and look at the terrible circumstances around me I begin to sink, I believe in miracles for you Terry and for my Ethan, I'm thanking God for healing you and Ethan.
 When man says there's no hope God says just believe and that's what keeps me positive. I love you Terry, you are in my prayers everyday
Like Marie said I to wish I could be with you hugging you, crying with you and praying and thanking God for his mercies.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Terry I am so sad to hear this news. You are in my prayers and always will be. Hang in there. With all the prayers you are getting things will definitely improve. I am on my way to bed now and I will say the rosary for you. Sending you lots of positive thoughts, prayers and hugs.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:

Lynda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I already posted on your FB thread but am glad you let your SM family know too. We're all sending you a giant virtual hug and know that you've been through a lot but you're strong and brave and have a great medical team so just keep kicking cancer's butt. Sending healing thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Terry. I just don't know what to say...just that I love you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Words cannot express how sorry I am to hear this news  Will keep you in my thoughts. *hugs*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are never far from my thoughts Terry. 
I so miss the stories of your babies! 
I did think from FB it would be serious---please know we are with you all the way!
Praying for wisdom for your doctors.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Terry, I am praying. rayer:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

rayer:rayer:rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Terry, I so hated to read this news. Sounds like your doctors are on top of this and that you are getting the best treatment. I will keep you in my prayers. Be strong.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Terry , my heart hurts to hear this, but I pray and hope you will be cancer free. My friend's sister had brain cancer, he had chemo and radiation and numerous surgeries..For so long she could barely function but she's doing well now and you wouldn't know she'd been through anything.. There's hope I know it..

I know I mess up my words when I speak too, I don't just loose my train of thought... my train of thought completely derails! Al is always correcting what I say and I don't even realize I've made the mistake...
You're in my heart and I have a candle, lit for all suffering with cancer...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Praying for blessings to come your way! I'm so sorry for all you have been through, and now this!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:sLo_grouphug3:rayer::sLo_grouphug3:Sending you much love and healing prayers. Please know we are here if you need anything at all.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Terry I am sorry that you have to go through this, we are all here for you. You can beat it, I'm sending hugs and prayers too for you. Keep remembering that all our prayers and good thoughts have worked wonders on SM.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sorry. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Terry, I am so very sorry to hear this and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Terry, I am so sorry you have to go thru this again. I will pray for you constantly for release of this cancer. Prayers do work.
> 
> If it might help, there is a software called Dragon that types words for you as you speak them. I'd love to have that program. Maybe it would help you to do your computer work.
> 
> ...


Claire - I mentioned that on FB too. Trying to get some software to help where Terry could dictate and it types.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear this news Terry. Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry Terry. I'll surely keep you in my prayers.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Terry, I am so sorry to hear this. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Sending love and hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh honey, I'm so sorry to hear this. Lots of prayers coming your way.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Terry,
I am so sorry to hear about your serious medical problems. ou will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart! Will be having "pow-wow" with Onco AM tomorrow... then radiation treatment in afternoon. Think I only have 2 weeks of daily radiation.... for now anyway. I think there is more lung issue which I think I'll learn more tomorrow.

They seem to want to get on the brain thing first .

Just want to let you all know "I'm still kickin" and do appreciate the good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: We're here for you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Terry your in my heart and my prayers I love you:wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm praying for you. Hugs and much love. :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Terry so sorry for all that you are going through. Prayers and thoughts your way!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for you :grouphug: rayer: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Terry, Im so sorry to hear this. Stay strong. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. You will certainly be in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Thank you all from the bottom of my heart! Will be having "pow-wow" with Onco AM tomorrow... then radiation treatment in afternoon. Think I only have 2 weeks of daily radiation.... for now anyway. I think there is more lung issue which I think I'll learn more tomorrow.
> 
> They seem to want to get on the brain thing first .
> 
> Just want to let you all know "I'm still kickin" and do appreciate the good thoughts and prayers!


Terry - wishing you the best today. We're all there with you virtually. (((hugs)))
Yes they tend to the brain first. My friend had breast cancer, then lung and then a brain tumor which she discovered when she fell and they took her in for a concussion. She was operated on and got radiation for the brain tumor as soon as it was found and she's doing great. They've also shrunken the lung tumors and she's back working and living her life!! She had the breast cancer surgery two years ago.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Will be keeping you close in my heart and prayers. ((hugs))


----------

